
Ask HN: What do I do if I take a career break? - banjodeluxe
I&#x27;m a young developer with a couple of years of experience in industry; that is obviously not to say I still have a lot to learn. I am dissatisfied with my job but haven&#x27;t been able to find a position elsewhere to go to - my dissatisfaction right now is so that I&#x27;m thinking of taking a career break, living off my savings for a while until something comes up.<p>If I was to do that, how would my time be best utilised? I&#x27;m looking more for things I could do to better myself as a professional without having a formal job than suggestions about my lifestyle like &quot;go on holiday&quot;, etc...
======
ternaus
You may go to academia for a PhD if you do not have one, or postdoctoral
position if you have.

Academia and industry a different bubbles it may happen that your time there
would be more satisfying, at least for some time.

------
onion2k
Taking a career break after two years is going to be a red flag to a lot of
hiring managers. It'd be safer to say you became a freelancer or a contractor.

